# Pics of the Honda Drift Breaker OEM Kit



## bombidude (Jan 8, 2015)

Just wannta see if anyone has a set of oem honda cutter kit installed on there Honda's.. I was thinking about it but was curious on the looks? How do you guys like them?


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

Do you really need them or just for the look.
I read that most of the guys even from your area does not need them or very rarely, like once in 5 years. The OE from Honda cost around 60, from Husquarna around 20. For the piece of metal I'd go with the cheapest I could find of fab it myself, but that just me.


----------



## bombidude (Jan 8, 2015)

ClaudeK said:


> Do you really need them or just for the look.
> I read that most of the guys even from your area does not need them or very rarely, like once in 5 years. The OE from Honda cost around 60, from Husquarna around 20. For the piece of metal I'd go with the cheapest I could find of fab it myself, but that just me.


No I don't need them just wanted to see what the looks were on the OEM Honda ones.


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

I was thinking while ago to make a auxiliary light bracket that would serve as a drift breaker as well, still thinking


----------



## bombidude (Jan 8, 2015)

ClaudeK said:


> I was thinking while ago to make a auxiliary light bracket that would serve as a drift breaker as well, still thinking


Good idea..


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Then use the Yamaha design.


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

The idea behind was to mount the lights on the cross member between drift breaker bars and ability to adjust the height using existing mounting holes at the bucket (as with regular drift cutters). Technically you could raise it up or lower it all the way down when storing.* And no shadow or reflections from the chute.
As Coby7 has. Thanks Coby7


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

ClaudeK said:


> The idea behind was to mount the lights on the cross member between drift breaker bars and ability to adjust the height using existing mounting holes at the bucket (as with regular drift cutters). Technically you could raise it up or lower it all the way down when storing.* And no shadow or reflections from the chute.
> As Coby7 has. Thanks Coby7


That's actually a good idea. As you can see the top bar is horizontal and is pre-drilled. I'm guessing the width is about 1 inch and the holes are about 1/4". It's about 1/4" thick steel so it's pretty solid. I'm not near the machine now but can get you measurements if you want. This is the Honda OEM kit.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ClaudeK said:


> I was thinking while ago to make a auxiliary light bracket that would serve as a drift breaker as well, still thinking


OK, now you've got ME thinking... Hmmm, 32 inches between my drift breaker bars on the HSS1332... 32 inch LED light bar... Serendipity?


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

Snapper had a drift breaker on their machines years ago like Yamaha's, no light though, always thought it was a better idea than two pieces of metal sticking up to walk into.


----------



## Zero1 (Jan 26, 2016)

Here's mine with drift cutter and bucket extender, I sold my drift cutter and replaced it with the extender. I like the extender better.


----------

